# Kinda confused about gallbladder



## ChodaBoy1348 (Aug 5, 2003)

I did the whole ultrasound and hida scan on my gallbladder but they came back normal. My doc said sometimes the hida test might show normal function but would aggravate the gallbladder and show abnormal function. Anyway the only side effect I had was some diarrhea afterwards. He still thinks it's my gallbladder that might be acting funny. Just wondering if anybody had any similar experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

I also had a slighly abnormal hidascan but because I was in so much pain during the test the took out my GB. When they went in it was swollen and pretty gross looking I guess. Keep pressing if you think it is your GB and know that after you have it removed your symptoms may get worse if you have D right now. If that happens you may want to try Questran. That has worked well for many with people with their GB removed. It stops the D.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

My hidascan showed quite low functionality. I had my surgery 8 days ago. Besides dysfunctionality, I had a scarred-up GB, indicating the passage of numerous stones. I may likely also have sphincter of oddi dysfuntion, which essentially equates to bile duct spasms and cannot be easily corrected; symptoms can be similar to GB attacks.If your tests don't show anything, personally, I'd let things be for now. There's no point removing a "healthy" gallbladder and then possibly having worse symptoms afterwards. However, do keep on top of things; maybe you can get tested again later and see if there are any changes. It could be that you have the oddi dysfunction, which can be diagnosed through a test called ERCP, I believe. Ask your doc about it.maloo, if my D doesn't let up soon, I believe I will be asking for some Questran!


----------

